# CDE Port



## John Call (Apr 25, 2015)

I was wondering if there is any work being done on putting CDE in ports. It was open sourced three years ago, and builds, and requires minimal dependencies.


----------



## dave-570 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yea, I was wondering that myself!!


----------



## John Call (Apr 26, 2015)

getopt said:


> Instead of wondering you might read this and just do it:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


I was seeing if there was already an effort so I'm not duplicating it. If there is, I'll join it, but there isn't.


----------



## dave-570 (Apr 28, 2015)

getopt said:


> Instead of wondering you might read this and just do it:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


Why? We were just musing, I have enough to learn here without adding more right now!


----------



## cy@ (Jun 13, 2015)

I downloaded it from sourceforge today. Not that I have any time to work on it, I'll put in my long-term job jar (there are many projects that need to be completed before I commence with this one). It does fail to build (imake issues). It'll be finished a lot sooner if someone else has some free cycles though.


----------



## graemeg (Sep 4, 2015)

Does this not work any more?
http://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/FreeBSDBuild/


----------



## Oldrancher (Feb 15, 2016)

I am working on moving my systems from Solaris 10 to FreeBSD, and am using a test machine running FreeBSD 10.2 amd64 Stable to get a baseline configuration to do this replacement.   I, too, would like to run the CDE desktop on FreeBSD.

Over the past week I have followed what appear to be fairly recent directions on Sourceforge to compile from source:
https://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/FreeBSDBuild/
I followed those directions, and got what appeared to be a clean build and install.  However, CDE will not come up.
The problem is that `ttsession` (compiled in ./cdesktopenv-code/cde/lib/tt/bin/ttsession crashes on a SIGSEGV.
I have recompiled mp_server.C with -g in place of -O2 to get debug code, and begun to look at the ttsession.core being generated
with gdb.  It appears that the problem is at line 387, with an invalid address.

```
383  // Call the s_init method for _tt_mp. This will
  384  // cause the initial server session to be initiated
  385  // (ie. setup for rpc servicing and advertising our
  386  // address to tooltalk clients).
  387  status = _tt_s_mp->s_init();
  388
```

This is as far as I have gotten.  I thought I'd post on the FreeBSD forums, as it appears that others have been able to install CDE successfully.
I did the compiles with the default `clang` (version 3.4.1).  The install is from
FreeBSD-10.2-STABLE-amd64-20160106-r293242-disc1.iso on a stock Sun Ultra 27 Intel Xeon machine.

While I am still new to FreeBSD specifics, I'm certainly not new to porting software to a new system.  But, I am 15 years retired and am
knocking a lot of rust off old skills that haven't been used in a decade or more.  I don't know how the FreeBSD team identifies and puts together a community of interest for getting a project like CDE into the ports tree, but if there is one, I'd like to join it.

(edits)  OK, I give up.  I've tried ten times now to straighten out the formatting on this post.  Can some moderator straighten this out for me.  I  keep getting errors that I have changed when I save.


----------



## Oldrancher (Feb 16, 2016)

I solved the problem with `ttsession`, and am now running CDE as a host for `firefox`.
What was needed was to add the FQDN exactly as it is reported by `hostname` to the localhost definition in /etc/hosts.
Not identical to Solaris, where the `hostname` has to alias to the primary NIC IP.  I will have to test this on FreeBSD.  That `ttsession` cores out rather than exiting gracefully is something I'd call a minor bug
The build I am running was compiled with FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1, which was installed in my base install.  The lib32 directory was already on my box as /usr/lib32.  While the configuration of the distribution is set up by `imake`, it appears that this utility is
part of the distribution and internal to it during compilation.

Right now I'm going to spend some time using CDE and considering how to set this up as a port.  I'm still fairly new to FreeBSD, so will be looking
at some other things I've done with already-ported software where I have changes to the versions running on Solaris.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 16, 2016)

Oldrancher said:


> I solved the problem with `ttsession`, and am now running CDE as a host for `firefox`.
> What was needed was to add the FQDN exactly as it is reported by `hostname` to the localhost definition in /etc/hosts.
> Not identical to Solaris, where the `hostname` has to alias to the primary NIC IP.  I will have to test this on FreeBSD.  That `ttsession` cores out rather than exiting gracefully is something I'd call a minor bug
> The build I am running was compiled with FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1, which was installed in my base install.  The lib32 directory was already on my box as /usr/lib32.  While the configuration of the distribution is set up by `imake`, it appears that this utility is
> ...


Did you JUST follow those directions at Wiki and nothing else? Because, after having seen your posts on this, I've tried to build it on my CURRENT machine (x86_64), but it fails. So I wonder if there might be something to add...


----------



## debguy (Aug 22, 2016)

i made Linux From Scratch GNU/Linux x-lfs-2010

i though CDE compiled "fine" until i looks at logs and many glaring issues showed up (i obviously was not meeting the ubutu pre-req. and never intend to from where i sit today) which i FIXED

it compiles CDE "for linux" but does NOT configure CDE.  all seemed to work except i couldn't figure out (i think?) the right inetd.conf line for
*rpc.cmsd, *so calendar didn't work but much did - and i'm unsure rpc.cmsd doesn't work

ttsession definitely worked - and ?anything? wont load unless it loads.  Help works incl. volume mgr, but as i said calendar runs/opens cannot connect to load/save calendar using cmsd

the CDE wiki says it works about %100 for BSD and ubuntu (i thought it was just me with the "not on my pc" issue).  it's pretty large for a single person to manage (ie, compared to Motif desktop w/panner enabled + firefox)


----------



## acheron (Aug 23, 2016)

I've made a port: https://github.com/MikaelUrankar/cde


----------



## Gdan (Feb 8, 2017)

debguy said:


> it compiles CDE "for linux" but does NOT configure CDE.  all seemed to work except i couldn't figure out (i think?) the right inetd.conf line for
> *rpc.cmsd, *so calendar didn't work but much did - and i'm unsure rpc.cmsd doesn't work



See here:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55125/page-3

The wrong path is in that config file.


----------



## trogdor (Jul 27, 2018)

Oldrancher said:


> I solved the problem with `ttsession`, and am now running CDE as a host for `firefox`.
> What was needed was to add the FQDN exactly as it is reported by `hostname` to the localhost definition in /etc/hosts.



THANK YOU! I just installed FreeBSD 11.2-R on my ancient Eee 1000H netbook and installed the cde pkg. It kept crashing until I found this and tried it. I put the hostname in /etc/hosts and now all is well.

Many thanks!


----------

